# Micro Guides



## donlon88 (Oct 16, 2009)

As it being tax return time, i was looking at the new Boyd Duckett rods and they have the "micro guides" on them. I for one have never heard anything good or bad about them... Does anyone have any imput on the "micro Guides"


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Micro guides are really cool. There were some issues last year with the guides popping out, but I think Fuji has those issues fixed. A standard SiC/Ti guide weighs as much as an entire rod set of micros. If you use a leader, you might want to think twice tho. The uni/uni knot usually does not go through the tip guide. If you want, PM me and I can hook you up with one of the inventors of the micro guides.

My next rod custom rod will have micros on it.


----------

